# dog feed



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

We have a doe that we are going to butcher in the spring for dog food ... I wanted to see how most folks do it ... do you just feed the dogs the ground meat? do you add anything to the mix? do you freeze in small amounts and feed it exclusively or supplement with other feed? Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help but... I don't feed goat to my dogs... hopefully someone will chime in soon... to answer your question..... :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

We just did a wether. I am feeding the meat to the dogs. What I do is have hubby cut off that days meat and boil it and cut it up into chunks. I decided not to feed raw. If I had a bigger pot I would boil more at a time! The carcass is hanging in the garage where no animals can get to it and it is cold enough here where it is just this side of being frozen.

When we did the deed, I took the heart and liver and immediatly boiled them up for the dogs. My dogs look great and their coats are soft and shiny! Of course I give them raw eggs a couple times a week too!

Oh, I guess I should add the rest of their diet! Basically the base of their food is pinto beans and rice. More rice than beans. I then add in the goat meat. Also vegies that are left over from our dinner if there is any. I add in one raw egg per dog twice a week. My guys are healthy and in good weight. Course they eat poop at times...some one told me to add corn flakes. I started that and the poop eating stopped...who'd of figured?!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Sometimes I am not sure it is a good idea to feed goat to your dogs. It depends on how your dogs are with the goats and circumstances. We have created a sort of dog utopia here for our dog and she-does not seem to understand killing meat as part of survival. She would be horrified if she saw us kill, and butcher our goats. They are her pets! We butcher our wethers at our neighbors and the ones we will do here are out of site from the dog. We have a few small pieces chopped up with fat trimmed off, put in small bags in freezer for her dog food supplement. She has no idea what she is eating. For some, the smell and taste of meat.. and being present at butcher time, maybe enough for a dog's preditorial instincts to kick in. I think it is best to cut the fat off the meat for your dogs.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Our dogs were in the house when we shot the wether and skinned and gutted him. All blood and guts were taken away and cleaned before they were aloowed out again. They could not get to the place we did it either. Since they cannot get into the garage (where he is hung) , I don't think they correlate the meat with the goats. They really don't have contact with them when they are alive anyway. During the summer they had a commone fence, but as winter set in they can hear them but not see them.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

It may depend on the breed of dog you are feeding, but with our LGDs, they know the difference between a live and a dead goat. I prefer to feed my dogs raw, but can't always get a good souce of meat. I like to at least skin the animal if it is one that they are used to protecting. But even without that, they know the difference - they just don't like to eat it as much. I think once the hide is off, they don't smell like their pet any more. We have fed our dogs chickens (skinned, but otherwise whole), goat (skinned and quartered - I keep the legs back to feed after they eat the bulk of the carcase), calves (these are from another farm and are often fed whole - the dogs just eat off them as needed; this only works in the winter where they stay well preserved) and deer (either skinned and quartered or whole). The dogs do very well on this. They eat the organs first (not the stomach, but the liver, heart etc) and they consume all the bones except for the skull on the larger animals. This is just the meat and bones portion of the dog's diet when feeding raw. They also get some grain (soaked rolled oats and barley), herbs, vegetables, oil and eggs. They also occasionally get fresh milk and whey. The dogs do extremely well on this diet and are healthy, strong and active. The litter of pups we raised on this were amazing. Everyone commented on how healthy they were.


----------

